# Void cube sticker mod?



## Gerry (Apr 23, 2021)

I just want to make sure that I'm not missing an important part of the definition of a void cube. I haven't seen many of them out there. 

Is it just that there is no centers? Or is there something I am missing that defines the void cube. 

I ask because that would be the easiest sticker mod ever. Remove the center stickers. or replace the center stickers, with the color of your choice. Like make all the centers purple or something.


----------



## PiKeeper (Apr 23, 2021)

Technically that would qualify as a void cube, but the point is usually to have a cube designed in a unique way to show off on your shelf, not to be the best possible speedcube. I also don't know if that would be legal for UWRs or other void cube speedsolving things.


----------



## vidcapper (Jun 13, 2021)

I find the void cube, or more specially the parity, mystifying! HTF can the cube tell, when you are solving it the exact same way as any other 3x3??


----------

